# won't take treats outside- any motivational ideas?



## nanulya (Mar 4, 2010)

My dog is not very interested in food when outside (much more motivated by it inside). I want to train her outside and besides using a toy (which is a bit hard to do as the reward would be to throw the ball) I'm not sure what I can do. Anyone has suggestions?

She does all the basic commands outside without food rewards and she is pretty good at ignoring other dogs/people and focusing on me. But I want to challenge her a bit more and all the things to teach her that I can think of require rewards.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I would make sure she is good and hungry, then try again with the training outside with treats. Don't starve her, but just time her training session to be when she's on empty. Also make sure those treats are high value. Bits of cut up chicken breast or steak are usually a hit.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You can use a tug reward so she's playing WITH you rather than throwing a ball. And as Leah said - hungry dog, really high value treats. Also, find an outdoor location that's as boring as possible to start with and work with her there first. Don't just let her loose in the backyard and expect her to stick around and want to train with you when there's so much more going on that's WAY more interesting! I have a tiny little yard anyway, but when I'd move outside to train I go to the dog run, which is a little strip of concrete with a wood fence along one edge and the house on the other side. Not much to see or do out there but pay attention to me and the yummy treats I have. 

From there I'd work in front of the house where there's more to see (and grass, which Halo finds intensely distracting!), we'd walk from our quiet neighborhood to a busy street corner to work, and then I'd drive her to a strip mall and we'd practice there.


----------



## nanulya (Mar 4, 2010)

thank you, guys. Off to a training sans breakfast but with chicken liver


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

keep training her without treats. basic commands require treats. your dog did alright without them. she'll probably learn the new things just as well. are treats required for training or does it make training easier/quicker? i don't know this for a fact but i bet a dog will learn without treats.



nanulya said:


> She does all the basic commands outside without food rewards and she is pretty good at ignoring other dogs/people and focusing on me. But I want to challenge her a bit more and all the things to teach her that I can think of require rewards.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I had the same problem with my dog when he was in his first OB class. I ended up taking boiled chicken and a squeaky toy. I only used the squeaker to get his attention and rewarded with the chicken. It worked for me. My boy isn't really motivated by food or toys. But he loves boiled chicken and can't resist a squeaker.


----------



## nanulya (Mar 4, 2010)

hungry dog+chicken liver (her favorite)- still nothing. won't take it outside at all. funny thing is a second we walked into the house she was sitting by my side, sniffing my pocket, wanting to get those treats. i'll keep them as outside treats (same way I do with some toys, they become very valuable that way.

doggiedad: training is faster with treats. but i guess she just does not want to eat outside, so I'll have to work with what I got: praise.

thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Her food drive just isn't where her toy drive it. Jax was like that also. Will she tug? Find a toy she can tug with. You can still use a frisbee or a ball that you throw. Just increase the times she has to repeat a command before you throw it. When heeling outside, I started with one or two steps. Then 5, then 10, etc. Work with whatever motivates your dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i had a Grey Hound that wouldn't eat or drink water
outside.



nanulya said:


> doggiedad: training is faster with treats. but i guess she just does not want to eat outside, so I'll have to work with what I got: praise.
> 
> thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

nanulya said:


> My dog is not very interested in food when outside (much more motivated by it inside). I want to train her outside and besides using a toy (which is a bit hard to do as the reward would be to throw the ball) I'm not sure what I can do. Anyone has suggestions?
> 
> She does all the basic commands outside without food rewards and she is pretty good at ignoring other dogs/people and focusing on me. But I want to challenge her a bit more and all the things to teach her that I can think of require rewards.



Wow, I thought I was the only 1!  We have the exact same thing. I have not solved it yet...although he is very trainable at home with lots of praise 
One thing I notice is once i have GOT his attention, it's easier to keep it with treats and talking...
Working on it...
He likes cat food, I can get him to pay attention SOMETIMES with TOTW cat food


----------



## nanulya (Mar 4, 2010)

dazedtrucker said:


> Wow, I thought I was the only 1!  We have the exact same thing. I have not solved it yet...although he is very trainable at home with lots of praise
> One thing I notice is once i have GOT his attention, it's easier to keep it with treats and talking...
> Working on it...
> He likes cat food, I can get him to pay attention SOMETIMES with TOTW cat food


Glad to know we have company
they are just silly sometimes: at home food is better than any toy, outside- no food, but toy is ok.

let me know if you find something that works! no cat food around the house for us


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I up the value of treats in a more distracting area. So training class the regular dog store training treats didn't mean anything so I went to cheese and hotdogs, then that got old and I went with raw hamburger. BINGO! instant attention.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I am not sure what commands you want her to do outside that she need a treat so bad for. After all you say she does her basics outside with no reward. If you absolutely need a reward try a tug where they engage you and play with you instead of a ball to throw might get more out of your puppy then.


----------



## PhoenixFiresky (Jul 5, 2011)

My boy is the same way - no interest in treats outside, but he behaves pretty well there. 

He likes tea, and it's been really hot here, so I was thinking of trying that, maybe in a squeeze bottle. I can see where all the panting would make his mouth sort of dry for a food treat....


----------

